# kann nicht in verzeichnis wechseln

## gmc616

Guten Abend,

seit neusten habe ich ein Problem, welches ich mir nicht erklären kann.

Versuche ich im MC durch die Verzeichnisse zu wechseln, tritt in einigen Verzeichnissen immer wieder der Fehler auf:

```
"Kann nicht in <Verzeichnis> wechseln"
```

 Er tuts aber trotzdem, allerdings lassen sich dort keine Dateien editieren, löschen usw.

Über Samba-Freigaben kann ich Dateien aus diesen "Problemverzeichnisses" zwar öffnen, aber nicht löschen, oder verschieben. Umbenennen funktioniert.

Wechsle ich in der SSH-Konsole und verwende (wegen Tippfaulheit) TAB zum Ausschreiben der Verzeichnisnamen, sehen die Namen eigenartig aus. z.B. für das Verzeichnes "Meine Sourcecodes" 

```
 cd Mein<TAB> -> cd Meine\ Sourcecodes
```

Was kann das sein?

Kann es etwas mit dem kürzlich umgestelltem FileSystem auf UTF8 zu tun haben? Ist mir vorher nicht aufgefallen.

Wie kann ich das reparieren?

Irgendwer Ideen?

Danke und gute N8

gmc

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

wenn du die Verzeichnisse umbenennen kannst, dann sorge doch mal bitte als erstes dafür, dass die Leerzeichen entfernt werden. Das ist eine Unart von Windowsbenutzern. Danach versuche es doch bitte nochmal mit dem Löschen/Editieren/etc von den Dateien/Verzeichnissen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Finswimmer

```
 cd Mein<TAB> -> cd Meine\ Sourcecodes
```

Ein Leerzeichen muss in der Bash durch das "\ " escaped werden. Sonst sieht die Bash das nicht als einen Dateinamenm sondern ale zwei Einzelne.

Tobi

----------

## gmc616

Hmm ...

escaped Space macht Sinn.

Allerdings ist mir das Problem noch nie aufgefallen. Ich glaube das Problem besteht erst seit der UFT8-Umstellung.

Jetzt hab ich das Verzeichnis "Meine Sourcecodes" umbenannt in "Meine_Sourcecodes". Das Problem bleibt aber bestehen (MC/Samba). Einzig die Bash escaped das Leerzeichen nicht mehr.

Der komplette Path lauten "/mnt/hdc/Storage/Meine_Sourcecodes". Also auch kein übergeordneter Verzeichnisname sollte Probleme machen.

Auch Verzeichnisse die von Anfang an ohne Leerzeichen, Sonderzeichen, Umlaute und Co. existieren machen Probleme beim wechseln im MC.

Hat der MC (4.6.1) "nur" einen Bug?

Irgendwie wird mir echt mulmig. 's sind doch ne ganze Menge an Daten betroffen.

Unter Windows würde ich versuchen die Verzeichnisstruktur reparieren zu lassen, aber wie mach ich das unter Gentoo?

Mulmige Grüße

gmc

----------

## Anarcho

1. Mal die Recht überprüfen

2. Gucken ob MC mit unicode / utf8 / nls USE-Flag gebaut wurde

3. das gleich für Samba

4. in der smb.conf eventuell eine Übersetzung eintragen weil Windows kein Unicode kann

5. eventuelle Dateinamen zu Unicode konvertieren

----------

## gmc616

zu 1.) die passen

zu 2.) laut equery uses mc ist es

zu 3.) das könnte sein, hol ich gleich nach 

zu 4.) Was muß denn dann da rein?

zu 5.) convmv -f iso-8859-1 -t utf8 -r --notest * hatte ich damals durch geführt.

Gibt es ein Tool welches mir die Leerzeichen durch "_" in meinen Verzeichnisnamen ersetzen kann. Sind nämlich ne ganze Reihe an Verzeichnissen.

Aber wie gesagt:

1.) Das Problem hatte ich von UTF8 nicht. Das wäre mir doch aufgefallen!

2.) Das Problem besteht auch bei Linux-Konformen Verzeichnisnamen, obwohl ich das Filesystem zu Unicode konvertiert habe (s.o. Punkt 5).

Für die UTF8-Umstellung hab ich mich an diese Anleitung http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8 gehalten.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> sorge doch mal bitte als erstes dafür, dass die Leerzeichen entfernt werden. Das ist eine Unart von Windowsbenutzern.

 

So ein Schwachsinn. Wenn Linux tatsächlich Probleme mit Leerzeichen in Datei- oder Ordnernamen hätte, dann wäre das echt peinlich. Glücklicherweise machen Leerzeichen aber meiner Erfahrung nach keinerlei Probleme und ich sehe auch keinen Grund weshalb man diese nicht benutzen sollte.

Und gmc616, da du selbst gemerkt hast, dass die Leerzeichen in Dateinamen mit deinem Problem nicht zusammenhängen, warum willst du sie dann trotzdem noch entfernen?

----------

## musv

Gut mit Leerzeichen mag Linux keine Probleme haben. Aber es gibt etwas, an dem ich bisher immer in der Konsole gescheitert bin.

Diverse Leute hatten unter Windows "ästhetische" Dateinamenstile verwendet. D.h. die Dinger sollten halt kreativ aussehen. Und das war dann sowas in der Form:

```
--== Kreativer Name ==--
```

Da hab ich's einfach nicht hinbekommen, die Datei aufzurufen, bzw. bei Verzeichnissen da irgendwie reinzukommen. Einzige Möglichkeit: Midnight Commander. Der ging da problemlos.

----------

## Vortex375

```
$ cd --\=\=\ Kreativer\ Name\ \=\=--/

-bash: cd: --: invalid option

cd: usage: cd [-L|-P] [dir]

```

Hast recht, das geht nicht. Liegt aber an den Kommandozeilen-Tools. Ich kann z.B. mit konqueror problemlos in das Verzeichnis wechseln und auch dann direkt dort eine konsole öffnen lassen. Wenn ich erstmal in dem Verzeichnis drin bin funktionierts.  :Smile: 

----------

## Fauli

Wenn der Verzeichnisname mit einem "-" beginnt, funktioniert ein "cd -- Verzeichnis".

----------

## gmc616

Danke für die Aufklärung, aber das hilft mir alles nicht weiter.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Wie lässt sich die Verzeichnisstruktur unter Gentoo reparieren? 

Vielleicht hilfts, vielleichts nicht. Zumindest kann ich eine kaputte Struktur dann ausschließen.

----------

## deno

probier mal mit fsck. was für ein file system hast du? hab änliche probleme gehabt die nach dem fsck gelöst wurden. fsck sollte funktionieren falls du ext3 oder ext2 hast, für andere fs bin ich nicht sicher. bevor du fsck startest muß du entsprechende partition unmounten.

----------

